# A Cute Little Kitten Chose Us!  Kismet or Coincidence?



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 16, 2022)

I'd been saying for years that maybe I'll get a another cat when I'm ready to stop traveling or maybe when I'm in my mid 80's (10 years from now). Three days before the kitten showed up, I told my BFF that I felt I needed someone to cuddle (*just* cuddle). She said "maybe you need to get a cat" and we laughed. Before that conversation, I'd been reading lots of kitten rescue stories on Love Meow and Cheezburger. I saw pictures of two kittens I thought were adorable and told myself if I do ever get a kitten, I wanted it to look like them.

Two weeks ago tomorrow (at night), I heard loud meowing outside. Curious...I looked out to see if I could see the cat. At first I didn't see her. Then I was astonished to see that it was a little kitten. She jumped down from the ledge onto the patio. There are 24 patios just like mine in our complex but there she was on mine. I spoke to her in my "baby voice" and was opening the patio door when she ran and hid behind the large tote we keep on the patio. Next morning, my son saw this kitten who's big voice rang out through the night. I'd put almond milk out but of course, she didn't want that. He said "Ma, she's not a danged vegetarian..let's give her water and (pouch) tuna". She came to the patio entrance and gobbled it up. But as soon as that patio door opened again, she ran away. She stayed again that night. We replenished her food and water. A neighbor gave me cows milk but it was 1%, so she didn't like that either. My son said he saw the wheels churning in my brain, even as I gave several reasons why we couldn't keep her. And he saw the delighted look on my face as I snapped pictures of her.

Later that night, two other neighbors came by and the young woman said "We found her". I had the patio door slightly open so peeked out and asked if that was her kitten. She said no but they'd heard her (from her apartment on the 3rd floor, across the courtyard) and wondered where the meowing was coming from. After talking with them for awhile, kitten scooting back and forth from behind the tote to avoid getting close, I found out that the young lady has cats and asked if she had a carrier I could borrow. She did and brought it right over. I was intending to "trap" her the next morning but wound up giving in to her meows and went out with more food inside the carrier about 2:30 a.m.  Another neighbor, who had seen her earlier, was coming in and as we were talking I noticed the kitten wasn't going to the carrier. I moved it to the side of the tote where her only exit was into the carrier. She took the bait and I brought her inside with no resistance because she was chowing down on the food. She has since won our hearts completely and taken over the house, which of course I've had to kitten proof as best I can. My Honorary Daughter, who swears I have powers, said I conjured her up. I said no..blame my BFF for that. My BFF and another friend who are both cat people said it was meant to be; it's no coincidence that she found me. *What do you think...coincidence or not?*

Here are pictures of the two kittens I thought were so cute. And the bottom one is our new fur baby Deja...who was on the patio trying to get a peek inside. @Pecos @dseag2


----------



## dseag2 (Sep 16, 2022)

She is absolutely adorable, and as someone who has had many cats own me I think it was meant to be.  I'm not a believer in coincidence.  

Beware.  She will steal your heart!


----------



## Bella (Sep 16, 2022)

Clearly you were meant to have this kitten, Diva. It was kismet... or kittenmet!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 16, 2022)

dseag2 said:


> She is absolutely adorable, and as someone who has had many cats own me I think it was meant to be.  I'm not a believer in coincidence.
> 
> Beware.  She will steal your heart!


Already stolen D!!  And thank you.


----------



## NorthernLight (Sep 16, 2022)

Adorabobble! Yes, cats choose people.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 16, 2022)

How wonderful for you Diva! You're going to be in for lots of fun with this baby. She'll need a cat tree and toys that won't roll under the couch. You two will be cozy for the coming winter.


----------



## Geezerette (Sep 16, 2022)

Such a heartwarming story! Loved reading about it! Best wishes to you and new kitten!


----------



## Jace (Sep 16, 2022)

O M G!    Meant to be!  Enjoy your new


----------



## Devi (Sep 16, 2022)

Cat stories can be interesting. I wanted a cat, but when my husband asked me about getting one, I said he'd have to be black, male, and would have to show up needing us. My husband, of course, sighed and gave up. But four days later, here came a black, male kitten we named Sammy. 

We had him until he died at age 22.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2022)

You and Deja are going to be best friends who hug each other lots.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 17, 2022)

Bella said:


> Clearly you were meant to have this kitten, Diva. It was kismet... or kittenmet!


Thank you Bella. I like the word kismet better to describe our situation. In fact, I've edited the title of this thread to incorporate it. So thank you for that too.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Sep 17, 2022)

_It definitely was meant to be). She’s beautiful!!_


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 17, 2022)

RadishRose said:


> How wonderful for you Diva! You're going to be in for lots of fun with this baby. She'll need a cat tree and toys that won't roll under the couch. You two will be cozy for the coming winter.


Rose, my son has been wonderful about going to pick up supplies for her. He's already made a couple of runs to Petco where he picked up a set of balls, two whiffle with bells inside and two spongy ones. I haven't let her play with the spongy ones yet but when I do it will be under closer supervision than with the whiffle ones. He got her the perfect scratching post. I removed the feathers (for fear she'd get the fibers in her throat) and put one of the whiffle balls on it. She loves it. She sometimes sleeps at the base of the post even though he bought her a cool bed. But before he was able to get her toys, I realized I had a brass bell. I put it on a stretchy string and it became one of her favorite things to play with. Not only that...when she hears that bell, she'll come running. Comes in handy when she's someplace she's not supposed to be, like behind our equipment where there are tons of wires. I also rolled empty medicine bottles along the floor and she played with those.

My son bought her two new whiffle balls last week that are bigger than the first set because yes, the other ones rolled under the couch. Easy retrieval though using a yard stick. He couldn't find a suitable chewing toy so now she's biting on one of my dusting mitts.  For awhile, she amused herself in the big box her new carrier came in which had that packaging paper inside. When she started biting on that, I took the paper out. The box wound up in the recyclable area.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 17, 2022)

What a fabulous story, just what I need after saying farewell to Khandi a few weeks ago. Your Son is most perceptive, or maybe Deja already had you wrapped around her little paw. You must tell us all about Deja's adventures.


----------



## Tish (Sep 17, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva she is absolutely gorgeous, if you did conjure her up, conjure one for me, please.
She is such a sweetheart.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 17, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva , your son is great. Deja will be so happy with you both.

I used to love watching my cats play with a paper grocery bag.


----------



## Kika (Sep 17, 2022)

Absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Pinky (Sep 17, 2022)

@OneEyedDiva 
May you enjoy a lifetime of happiness with your Deja, my friend. There is nothing more pure than the love of a pet


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 17, 2022)

I'm a firm believer in serendipity  -  what is meant to be, is meant to be.

Enjoy spoiling Deja.  You both deserve it


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Sep 17, 2022)

So precious, @OneEyedDiva !


----------



## Della (Sep 17, 2022)

Deja and Diva both just stole my heart.   They are meant to be together, and Diva's soft hearted son is part of the reason I'm all verklempt right now.

My son and my dachshund both love cats and have wanted another one since our own gray and white cat died a few years ago.  I keep saying I'll wait for one to find us, so this story is like my plan come true.

Is Deja named after the Deja on "This is Us?"


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Sep 23, 2022)

Devi said:


> Cat stories can be interesting. I wanted a cat, but when my husband asked me about getting one, I said he'd have to be black, male, and would have to show up needing us. My husband, of course, sighed and gave up. But four days later, here came a black, male kitten we named Sammy.
> 
> We had him until he died at age 22.


Your cat story is amazing too He lived a good, long life! I don't think I know anyone else who had a cat who lived that long! I'm sure you gave him excellent care..bless you  


Della said:


> Deja and Diva both just stole my heart.   They are meant to be together, and Diva's soft hearted son is part of the reason I'm all verklempt right now.
> 
> My son and my dachshund both love cats and have wanted another one since our own gray and white cat died a few years ago.  I keep saying I'll wait for one to find us, so this story is like my plan come true.
> 
> Is Deja named after the Deja on "This is Us?"


We both stole your heart Della?!! Awww...what a sweet thing to say No I didn't get the name from This is Us. I only watched the first season. Was Deja Randall's adopted daughter (or the girl they took in?). I was looking at girls names and pet names and on one of the lists the name Najah (Naja) showed up. For some reason, it made me think of Deja. When I told my BFF what I'd chosen, she looked up the meaning ("already, remembrance") and said it's perfect for her because she brought back memories of our kittens which wound up living 18 and 20 years. And like they say about some children, I think Deja's been here already. 

@horseless carriage  I'm so sorry you lost your Khandi. I like that name too.


----------



## horseless carriage (Sep 23, 2022)

Diva, thank you so much you are most kind. We still have Ruby-Mae, so called because she came to us in May during the year of our ruby wedding anniversary. Our gold wedding anniversary has now been and gone, perhaps we should have looked out for "Goldie." Here's Ruby.


----------



## Blessed (Sep 23, 2022)

Beautiful! I had a boy just like him when I was a child.  His name was Beski.  I have not had another cat since, I was allergic we found out. I had to take shots. When I met and latered married my husband did not care for cats. To be honest he was not happy about my love of dogs.  I was used to having many but he only wanted one at a time.  My husband passed away about 12 years ago.  I had one dog, that I adopted when he was diagnosed with terminal cancer.

I thought this little guy could keep him company during those days when he was stuck in bed from chemo.  Boy, was I right.  They became the best of friends.  When my husband went through bad spells or surgeries the first thing he would ask is "Where is Oz?". My husband knew he felt bad and his pup could help. A loved pet can make so much difference in an everyday life.

I have three now,  my loved Oz has passed.  I have a little chiweenie Zo, that I adopted about 9 months after my husband died at 10 weeks old.  When Oz died, our best family friend found a look alike(I was not ready) but adopted him 3 weeks later.  When that same friend died in 2020, I inherited his pure bred chow, Bear.  For the most part we are a big happy family but the two littles get snippy with their big brother. He does not know he is big.  He weighs in at 90lbs, the littles are 12 and 20.  He just wants to play and they don't want to get crushed LOL.


----------



## Della (Sep 24, 2022)

(Yep Deja was Randall's adopted daughter on, "This is Us," and a real loveable girl, too.)


----------



## Remy (Sep 24, 2022)

Oh my, how did I miss this post. I hope all is going well.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Nov 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> Diva, thank you so much you are most kind. We still have Ruby-Mae, so called because she came to us in May during the year of our ruby wedding anniversary. Our gold wedding anniversary has now been and gone, perhaps we should have looked out for "Goldie." Here's Ruby.
> View attachment 241024View attachment 241025View attachment 241026View attachment 241027


What a cutie!


----------

